# Power Washing The Outback



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

We bought a Craftsman gas power washer this weekend . . . 2550 psi/2.3 gpm. The "gentle" nozzle gave me ideas about possibly using it to clean the Outback. Has anyone had any experience using a power washer to clean their camper?

Jana


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Chasgirl said:


> We bought a Craftsman gas power washer this weekend . . . 2550 psi/2.3 gpm. The "gentle" nozzle gave me ideas about possibly using it to clean the Outback. Has anyone had any experience using a power washer to clean their camper?
> 
> Jana


Haven't tried it, but somewhere I remember reading that pressure washers shouldn't be used on a trailer. I don't know if a gentle nozzle would make any difference.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sure would make it easier...not sure I'm ready to test it.

Anyone out there actually done this? What PSI?


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

I was told that a pressure washer would damage the Gel Coat on the fiberglass. I know on our old Aluminum covered trailer, the pressure washer started to remove the baked on paint so I did not us the washer anymore.

Wes


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

W Podboy said:


> I was told that a pressure washer would damage the Gel Coat on the fiberglass.
> 
> Wes


Ditto..........
Darlene


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I just bought the same pressure washer, and thought the same thing, but I could not bring myself to do it. If it did damage the OB, I would never hear the end of it, plus I can only imagine the cost for repair. So I washed the OB with a brush and polished it up after. Save the pressure washer for the house, deck and driveway.


----------



## arbee (Feb 3, 2005)

I'd be worried about stickers too. I just use a long handled soft brush.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

arbee said:


> I'd be worried about stickers too. I just use a long handled soft brush.


X2. I use a long-handled soft-bristle brush and a little green soap. There has been some discussion about whether the green soap is bad for the Outback's finish, but I've seen no adverse effects so far in 2 seasons of washing.

I also put on a coat of Protect-all spray wax a couple times each season. It helps quite a bit when trying to remove the black streaks (the dirt doesn't bond so much to the wax finish). I'm also looking into getting some marine grade wax that is designed for fiberglass boats. It should last longer than the expensive Protect-all.

Mike


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

I wouldn't think using a pressure washer on the trailer, even with a "low pressure" tip, would be a good idea. You could clean some of the caulking at the seams right off. Frequent hand washing with a good soft bristle brush, good soap, and beer (gives you a reason to wash the OB in the first place), plus periodic waxing will help keep your OB looking new. Plus as stated prior, black streaks come off easier if the OB has a good coat of wax.

I have used Meguiares Premium Flagship Marine Wax of a couple of seasons now. It's the best I have found so far, and it has a cleaner in it, which helps remove the black streaks.

http://www.meguiars.com/?boat-liquid-waxes...mium-Marine-Wax


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the helpful advice! I sure don't want to wash away my stickers or esp the caulking. But washing by hand pretty much takes me all day not including the roof. I had visions of carwash speed with hand-scrubbed results. Bummer.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

If any of you guys are Good Sam members and I think most are...check your may issue of Highways. I read it as an endorsement of preasure washing. Having said that....I havn't done it and if I did, I would start as far back as I could and avoid all caulked areas and window seals. --Mike


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 23, 2007)

Like anything using a power washer is going to dependent on the end user. I have used mine. The key with any sprayer is to know what a safe distance is. The low pressure setting isn't much different than using your garden hose. I like using the low pressure setting because it also sprays the soap. Then I brush and rinse.

It is a tool and any tool can do damage when not properly used.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

The first time I used my pressure washer on my OB I removed parts of the decals, especially on the front - the unit became a "BACK". Fortunately the front cap was destined to be replaced so it's back to an "OUTBACK" now.

I learned my lesson, I avoid spraying the decals or window caulking too hard, but I do still use the pressure washer. I now use the gentler of my two wands. It still makes for a quick cleaning. And I do use a brush on a handle when dirt needs more attention - rather than blasting it even harder with the pressure washer.

And I like that I have two auxiliary tanks on my pressure washer so that I can add soap in one and spray wax in the other. Yeah, I'm a little lazy.









My system of washing works for me - your mileage may vary.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

LostHighway said:


> Like anything using a power washer is going to dependent on the end user. I have used mine. The key with any sprayer is to know what a safe distance is. The low pressure setting isn't much different than using your garden hose. I like using the low pressure setting because it also sprays the soap. Then I brush and rinse.
> 
> It is a tool and any tool can do damage when not properly used.


I'll second that. I use mine everytime I wash it. All three Outback's and only one case of damage I blew a pinhole in the awning once and won't make that mistake again.

John


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Be carefull with a pressure washer, I can do great harm to your fiberglass. I use one thats only 800 psi to get bugs off the front. Just use caution.


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

I just used my 1700psi power washer to do the awning a couple of weeks ago. It worked great!

Just keep it safe distance from the awning material and it's fine. (i.e. don't try to get that last bit of dirt off with the head 1" from the awning). I used it top and bottom and this is the cleanest I've ever been able to get it compared to the awning cleaners / scrubbing with a brush method. 
I don't use it on the trailer itself. That gets hand washed with an RV cleaner solution and a coat of wax once a year.


----------

